# Poorly cat again! advice?



## Serianas (22 December 2014)

Hi guys, I have just had my cat to the vets as he has hairballed but seemed to be still doing the pre-hairball vomit.  Anyway they have given him an injection to stop the sickness, and another for antibiotics, along with a paste to put on him that will help dissolve any remaining in his stomach.  Only when he has gotten home he perked up a little, but right now has taken himself off into a corner to snuggle on his pillow.  Is this a normal reaction to injections?  he has another check up at 8.30 in the morning.  Do I just wait and see?


----------



## Sarah_K (22 December 2014)

Couldn't read and run as I've had my cat at the vets tonight as well (and am now £112 lighter). 

Is him sitting on that cushion normal behaviour for him i.e. was it his "spot" before he was sick? If it is I wouldn't worry too much. If his behaviour is unusual for him then it won't hurt to have a chat with the vets. 

Mine demands food as soon as we're back from the vets and then ignores me until bedtime. Totally normal behaviour for her, she's a grumpy s0d at the best of times.

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Serianas (23 December 2014)

Yeah its his spot  came down this morning and he is really subdued, which isn't like him at all... Hes a real mummys boy and love attention, so back to the vets we go...


----------



## Serianas (23 December 2014)

Ok so got back from the vets and after a blood test because hes looking a bit pale, and a take home course of antibiotics, hes looking much perkier! Ran to his food bowl and started scoffing, which he didnt eat at all last night (very unlike him!).  Im going to go check him at lunch and make sure his stylish purple leopardskin bandage has stayed on


----------



## Sarah_K (23 December 2014)

Glad he's feeling better. I'm waiting for the vets to ring with blood test results. She's either got dodgy sinuses which is making her not want to eat, or a dodgy liver which is making her not want to eat. Could be a combo of both or something totally different. Anyway, she's now decided that the only food fit for her is salmon. 

They always seem perkier after a vet trip- almost as if they're saying "See, I'm fine! Didn't need to go there in the first place!"

Did the bandage survive?


----------



## Serianas (23 December 2014)

Yep both bandages stayed on  He looks alot brighter this evening but I have to take him back tomorrow for more bloods doing because he caused such a fuss that it clotted in the time it took to get some... All the important ones came back as good, so im not worried anymore, and hes FIV so his immune system isnt the best (he once got a tummy bug licking someones shoes!)

Aww hope your puss feels better soon, poor girl... hate having sinus problems at the best of times, so cant be nice for her! Soon she will be demanding smoked salmon and caviar


----------

